# 7 Beheaded bodies found in Tikrit



## Sally (Nov 30, 2013)

When you read this story at the following site, you see all the Breaking News reports.  It appears that so many people are being killed.  It's unbelievable!!!

National Iraqi News Agency - NINA



7 Beheaded bodies found in Tikrit    
29/11/2013 2000 


Tikrit (NINA)  Police in Salaheddin province found 7 beheaded bodies in Tikrit.

Police source told NINA that the bodies found in various parts of Qadisiya neighborhood, northern Tikrit; they are bearing bullet shots.

He added that earlier in the day, the bodies' heads were found, and been identified; they belonged to workers of an Italian firm the the Tirkit Stadium; 5 of them are residents of Tikrit while the remaining 2 are from Baghdad.

Earlier in the day, police found 5 heads filled with explosives in Qadisiya neighborhood in Tikrit, the explosive been deactivated and taken to the city morgue. / End.


----------



## bianco (Dec 1, 2013)

Sally said:


> When you read this story at the following site, you see all the Breaking News reports.  It appears that so many people are being killed.  It's unbelievable!!!
> 
> National Iraqi News Agency - NINA
> 
> ...




The new Iraq, don't ya just love it?
How many troops from the Coalition of the Willing died creating the new Iraq?

Another useless and stupid war.


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2013)

Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!

What the f**** is wrong with those people .....do they have a head fetish ?? It's  horrendous and  abhorrent..... sick people!


----------



## Sally (Dec 1, 2013)

skye said:


> Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> 
> What the f**** is wrong with those people .....do they have a head fetish ?? It's  horrendous and  abhorrent..... sick people!



Sad, isn't it?  Yet there are those who want to blame the Iraqi War on this when things like this have have happened for hundreds of years.  Even in what we would call modern times, I wonder how many Armenians, Assyrians and Greeks were beheaded at the beginning of the 20th century by the Turks.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 1, 2013)

"Mission Accomplished!"


----------



## Sallow (Dec 1, 2013)

skye said:


> Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> 
> What the f**** is wrong with those people .....do they have a head fetish ?? It's  horrendous and  abhorrent..... sick people!



They learned from the best!

Those whacky crusaders and their beheadings!


----------



## Sallow (Dec 1, 2013)

Sally said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> ...



Iraq was pretty much under control.

So yeah..the war did screw it up a bit. We exchanged a nasty dictator who kept the peace for a nasty dictator who can't.

Really cool huh?

When will conservatives begin to own this?


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2013)

Sally said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> ...




Well, for what I see and read in the news, it seems that  beheading is one of the most satisfying  and popular methods of murder among the Islamists.... in fact they don't only do it in the Middle East...they do it worldwide....remember that  Islamic psychopath   who beheaded a British soldier on the street in London  not long ago?


----------



## Jroc (Dec 1, 2013)

bianco said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > When you read this story at the following site, you see all the Breaking News reports.  It appears that so many people are being killed.  It's unbelievable!!!
> ...



Obama pretty much gave Iraq to Iran and the rest of the lunatics by pulling out without a Status of Forces agreement 



> *Obamas Ongoing Betrayal of Americas Sacrifices in Iraq*
> 
> 
> On Oct. 5, a suicide bombing just outside a graveyard in Baghdad killed 51 people, many of them Shiite pilgrims on their way to a shrine. The attack, commonplace in todays Iraq, is symptomatic of a nation once again on the brink of civil war. The media largely ignore these ongoing horrors, and for very obvious reasons: it is becoming more evident by the day that the disintegration of Iraq may have been preventable were it not for President Obamas politically-motivated premature withdrawal of American troops in December 2011, against the advice of military advisors. Now, al-Qaeda in Iraq is surging and slaughtering civilians dozens at a time, while the enormous sacrifices of thousands of American soldiers have been made into a mockery.
> ...



Obama?s Ongoing Betrayal of America?s Sacrifices in Iraq | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## skye (Dec 1, 2013)

Sallow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> ...



That was hundred of years ago......but then

that's where the present Islamists live...centuries  of years ago.


----------



## bianco (Dec 2, 2013)

skye said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Certainly do...their trial has just begun.


----------



## High_Gravity (Dec 2, 2013)

Sally said:


> When you read this story at the following site, you see all the Breaking News reports.  It appears that so many people are being killed.  It's unbelievable!!!
> 
> National Iraqi News Agency - NINA
> 
> ...



Sounds like a regular day in the Middle East to me.


----------



## bianco (Dec 2, 2013)

Saudi Arabia beheads woman accused of ?witchcraft? - Charlotte City Buzz | Examiner.com

_Saudi Arabia beheads woman accused of &#8220;witchcraft" 

Saudi Arabia, Sharia court sentenced a woman accused of engaging in witchcraft to beheading by a sword. She became the 73rd person executed this year in the country living under Sharia. _

#####

When America is eventually living uner Sharia law, beheadings will likely be the norm.

Well, who exactly are going to stand and fight the Sharia lot and stop them from taking over America?
The Left?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 2, 2013)

skye said:


> Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> 
> What the f**** is wrong with those people .....do they have a head fetish ?? It's  horrendous and  abhorrent..... sick people!



South America and Mexico drug mafia thugs also do a lot of decapitations - it's a way to terrorize families and members and neighbors of villages/sects etc. and even local law enforcement.  It makes a brutal point - far more so than a simple shooting 

Whats more disturbing then decapitating folks is what seems like another slide into sectarian violence.  So many of those countries that contained diverse ethnic groups or religious sects with age-old emnities are held together only by a strongman dictatorship.  When they topple the dictator - the single thing unifying them evaporates and every old grudge gets settled.  I think it's worse in areas like the middle east because there are so many "independent militias" (read "thugs" and "gangster groups") .


----------



## bianco (Dec 2, 2013)

White, Western, Christian, Aussie girl Schapelle Corby was convicted of smuggling a boogie board bag full of marijuana into Bali Indonesia.

She was sentenced to 20 years in their horrid prison.

The Muslims who grabbed three Christian schoolgirls and hacked off their heads were sentenced to 14 years [the leader got 20 years].


----------



## Coyote (Dec 2, 2013)

Moral of the story is - when you go to a foriegn country, don't break their laws.

And while your at it - never go to North Korea because they'll make up some faux charge to hold you on.


----------



## Politico (Dec 2, 2013)

I hope those aren't the ones I think they are.


----------



## skye (Dec 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> ...





The difference here is that the drug gangs are acknowledged criminals of the very worst vicious type, whilst the Muslim countries that revel in  beheadings  often sanction these atrocities as legitimate punishment.

Beheadings in themselves therefore, are not considered illegal in those countries that sanction these form of capital punishment.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 2, 2013)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Most Muslim countries do not "revel" in beheadings - I believe only Saudi Arabia does it as a legal form of capital punishment and even then, it's rare (they only executed 78 in this report): Hanging, decapitation: Capital punishment report for 2012 - Israel News, Ynetnews and they may drop it.  Most of the beheadings we hear about ARE those of what are essentially gangsters - who call themselves "independent militias" and lawless thugs - criminals of the worst types.


----------



## skye (Dec 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Saudi Arabia is the leading Sunni nation and religiously and culturally sets an example for many Muslims. Iraq, Pakistan have also carried out beheadings. You can not argue against the fact that throughout   their  history the Arabs have used beheadings as a form of punishment, whether legal or illegal and this   gruesome behavior over the centuries has obviously become acceptable. 

It is also possible that the Mexican gangsters used this Arab tradition of beheading as their example because Hezbollah is involved in Latin american  drug  trafficking and both groups  have joined forces, no wonder the criminal organisations in Mexico have adopted many Middle Eastern tactics!


----------



## bianco (Dec 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Moral of the story is - when you go to a foriegn country, don't break their laws.
> 
> And while your at it - never go to North Korea because they'll make up some faux charge to hold you on.



Never go to Saudi Arabia either.


Australia protests after expatriate flogged in Saudi Arabia (man flogged for wife's crime)

_*Australia protests after expatriate flogged in Saudi Arabia (man flogged for wife's crime) *
UTUSAN Express ^ | March 5, 2003 | AFP 


Australia protests after expatriate flogged in Saudi Arabia 

SYDNEY March 5 - Australian Prime Minister John Howard lashed out Wednesday at Saudi Arabia's ``appallingly inhumane'' treatment of a middle-aged Melbourne man jailed and flogged for a crime he did not commit. 

Foreign affairs officials have already protested to Saudi Arabia about its treatment of hospital technician Robert Thomas, 55, who was arrested last June and jailed for a theft allegedly committed by his Filipina wife, Lorna. 

She denied a charge of stealing hospital equipment, but was convicted and, under Saudi Arabia's strict system of Islamic justice, Thomas was held to have been guilty by association. 

His family in Melbourne has been told *that under Saudi culture, it is considered ``inconceivable'' that a woman could commit a crime without her husband's knowledge. *

Australian officials say they were both sentenced to 16 months' jail and *300 lashes, *and have received their full measure of canings, 50 blows at a time in public once a fortnight for three months. 

She told reporters her father is being treated ``like an animal'' for a crime allegedly committed by his wife, a nurse. 

``Dad believes that Lorna did commit the crime,'' Munro said. ``*He is upset, he feels betrayed and he won't be seeking to bring her home to Australia when he is released.'' *

Munro said she believed her father was being punished because of the current standoff in the Middle East over Iraq and anger in Islamic countries over US policy towards Baghdad, which is supported by Australia. _

#####

Luckily, he wasn't beheaded.

Saudi Araba is on my list of places to never set foot in. [there's a whole long list]


----------



## Coyote (Dec 2, 2013)

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



I can argue.  Saudi is the only country - as far as I can find, that legally carries out beheadings for capital punishment.  If you can show me that Iraq and Pakistan have beheadings as part of their capital punishment system, I'll add them to the list.  Even if they do - that's 3 out of numerous Muslim-dominant countries.  There is no evidence that beheadings are generally "acceptable" to use your term, in the Muslim world.



> It is also possible that the Mexican gangsters used this Arab tradition of beheading as their example because Hezbollah is involved in Latin american  drug  trafficking and both groups  have joined forces, no wonder the criminal organisations in Mexico have adopted many Middle Eastern tactics!



That's truly laughable Skye.  Look at Wikipedia's article on decapitation and you'll find it was common around the world in numerous countries.  These days it is little more than a terror tactic.

I'd like to see some evidence supporting your claims....


----------



## Sally (Dec 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I remember reading about the Mexican drug cartel and Hizbollah in a  lengthly article in the Los Angeles Times, and they mentioned korans and prayer rugs found on the border and that a lot of the drug money was used to fund terrorists.  Here's something about it.

Islamic terror groups have aligned themselves with Mexican drug cartels ? pose U.S. border threats |


----------



## Coyote (Dec 2, 2013)

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



That part doesn't surprise me - the drug trade is an international cooperative endeavor and drugs fuel many terrorist bank accounts (for example - Taliban and opium).  But I don't think it has anything to do with beheadings - an occupation which preceded Hezbollah.


----------



## Sally (Dec 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I doubt that anyone  believes that Hezbollah initiated beheadings, but I think by now that people are quite aware of all the beheadings which are occurring in the Muslim world of today where even children are taking part in this.

LiveLeak.com - Syria Rebels make child behead unarmed prisoner - WARNING - Extremely Graphic


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 2, 2013)

Sallow said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Always with the beheadings! always the decapitation! what savages!
> ...


Actually no, they learned it from other sources:




> *Jews Beheaded*
> 
> According to traditional Muslim sources, Huwayyisa was converted to Muhammad's religion by the religious fervor with which his brother, Muhayyisa, beheaded a prominent Jew named, Yahudha.  It seems that Huwayyisa was impressed that Muhayyisa enjoyed beheading Yahudha who had actually benefited him in times past.  Furthermore, Huwayyisa was struck with the fact that that Muhayyisa would have beheaded him, if Muhammad had requested him to do it.  Muhammad pacified the Aus by letting them behead some of the Jews too.  The following is a quotation of the account as given in "The Life of Muhammad" by Ibn Ishaq on page 752.  Abu 'Ubayda told me on the authority of Abu 'Amr, the Medinan, when the apostle got the better of the B. Qurayza he seized about four hundred men from the Jews who had been allies of Aus against Khazraj, and ordered that they should be beheaded.  Accordingly Khazraj began to cut off their heads with great satisfaction.  The apostle saw that the faces of Khazraj showed their pleasure, but there was no such indication on the part of Aus, and he suspected that that was because of the alliance that had existed between them and the B. Qurayza.  When there were only twelve of them left he gave them over to Aus, assigning one Jew to every two of Aus, saying, 'Let so-and-so strike him and so-and-so finish him off.'  One of those who was so handed over to them was Ka'b b. Yahudha, who was an important man among them.  He gave him to Muhayyisa and Abu Burda b. Niyar (it was Abu Burda to whom the apostle had given permission to sacrifice a young goat on the feast of Adha).  He said, 'Let Muhayyisa strike him and Abu Burda finish him off.'  So Muhayyisa fetched him a blow, which did not cut in properly, and Abu Burda dispatched him and gave him the finishing stroke.  Huwayyisa, who was still an unbeliever, said to his brother, Muhayyisa, 'Did you kill Ka'b b. Yahudha?', and when he said he did, he said, 'By God, much of the flesh on your belly comes from his wealth; you are a miserable fellow, Muhayyisa.'  He replied, 'If the one who ordered me to kill him had ordered me to kill you, I would have done so.'  He was amazed at this remark and went away astounded.  They say that he used to wake up in the night astonished at his brother's words, until in the morning he said, 'By God, this is indeed a religion.'  Then he came to the prophet and accepted Islam.  Muhayyisa then spoke the lines which we have written above.​


Source: Muhammad - Jews Beheaded


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 2, 2013)

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yes they do. I saw them cheering the beheading of a woman who was accused of cheating on her husband on a sports field stadium setting a few years back. It was insane.

They're still very enthusiastic about beheading this group of 18 Christians in Syria: warning this video is very graphic and inappropriate for some people. You will have to sign in for permission to view it: 

SYRIA 18+ VERY GRAPHIC Video ? Muslims beheading Christians - YouTube

They ascribe their political hatred in the name of their religion, imho.

 This one, the beheading of an apostate, is horrible as well, and I do not recommend this for everyone;

http://www.youtube.com/verify_controversy?next_url=/watch?v=EH2sFfdWf2k


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 2, 2013)

bianco said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Moral of the story is - when you go to a foriegn country, don't break their laws.
> ...



I may start riding my bicycle instead of driving a car. I never want to use oil again. We helped them develop into a prosperous nation, and this is how they treat our friends?


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Sally said:


> When you read this story at the following site, you see all the Breaking News reports.  It appears that so many people are being killed.  It's unbelievable!!!
> 
> National Iraqi News Agency - NINA
> 
> ...



why are you surprised or shocked? 

it is after all.... the religion of peace.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 2, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



We have plenty of our own energy here, we don't need their stinking oil, if only the libs would let us produce more of our own.


----------



## Connery (Dec 2, 2013)

This seems endemic to the region and situation. What a terrible way to live...

"Police discovered the bodies of 18 men who had been abducted and shot in the head near Baghdad on Friday, and the decapitated corpses of seven men killed in a separate attack in northern Iraq...Abductors dressed as soldiers have often carried out such killings in the area.

AL QAEDA TARGETS

Although al Qaeda-linked militants in Iraq mainly carry out attacks on Shi'ites, they also target fellow Sunnis through kidnappings, killings and extortion.

Security officials, government employees from both sects and government-backed Sunni Sahwa militia members are all seen as prime targets for the Islamist group."

Iraqi police find 18 men shot in head and 7 decapitated | Reuters


----------



## syrenn (Dec 2, 2013)

Connery said:


> This seems endemic to the region and situation. What a terrible way to live...
> 
> "Police discovered the bodies of 18 men who had been abducted and shot in the head near Baghdad on Friday, and the decapitated corpses of seven men killed in a separate attack in northern Iraq...Abductors dressed as soldiers have often carried out such killings in the area.
> 
> ...




when the world admits that islam and these people are nothing more then murdering animals......we will all be better off.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 3, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



Who's "they"?  You see an video of a group of muslims cheering a beheading and say that represents 1.6 billion Muslims worldwide?  That would be like saying groups like the Westboro Baptists are representative of Christians.

Those events are horrible - yes, but there are barbaric people around the world who do these things irrespective of religion, and just as bad - those who like to watch it.  Quite frankly - if we allowed executions to become a public spectacle again (as it once was), I am convinced we would see cheering as a criminal is executed.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 3, 2013)

Connery said:


> This seems endemic to the region and situation. What a terrible way to live...
> 
> "Police discovered the bodies of 18 men who had been abducted and shot in the head near Baghdad on Friday, and the decapitated corpses of seven men killed in a separate attack in northern Iraq...Abductors dressed as soldiers have often carried out such killings in the area.
> 
> ...




I feel sorry for the many ordinary people caught up in the cross fire of these groups - the government seems powerless (or unwilling?) to stop it.  It's like the drug cartels in Mexico and probably too, corruption is also a part of the inability to stop the  ongoing violence


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 3, 2013)

Coyote said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Who's "they"? You see an video of a group of muslims cheering a beheading and say that represents 1.6 billion Muslims worldwide? That would be like saying groups like the Westboro Baptists are representative of Christians.

You're right about the "they" part, but I hadn't heard of the Westboro Baptists beheading anyone, including those who practice homosexuality. And I don't agree that the Westboro people should have been allowed to go to Matthew Shepherd's funeral or anyone's funeral where they could make a scene, but the Constitution is quite clear about peaceful protests being part of American life, so what can one do? 

"They" beheaded 18 Christians in Iraq last week because American Troops were taken out too soon by the government to appease the screamers in the American press who merely hated a President for doing what Congress told him to do--eliminate the threats wherever the facts found the Al Qaeda hiding out. When we won in Afghanistan, AlQaeda and Talibanis were jumbo jetted out of Kabul the same night as the defeat of Afghanistan. They landed in Baghdad, all 10 or 12 of them, full of Al Qaeda heartened by Saddam Hussein, who set up training camps so they could go back and make trouble for American troops, and who knows, possibly repeat a 9/11 terrorist plot from the Camp he established there for him.

Since the anti-war populist groups in America were so well-organized, they began screaming for Bush's head, demanding we leave the Middle East. Instead, our undercover operators followed the money trail to Baghdad, where Saddam was feathering the nest of Al Qaeda who not only took out the World Trade Center in New York, but also blew up as many American soldiers as they possibly could in Afghanistan with IEDs provided them by numerous "charities" in the Middle East who hate America for discouraging Muslims with nuclear weapons. Saddam's killing spree in 24 years totaled a minimum of 1,300,000 people, 900,000 of whom died in the 10-year war with Iran, 100,000+ who were Saddam's political enemies or had even listened to one who was, and 300,000 est. Kurdish. Some think half a million Kurds perished, but only 300,000 bodies were located. His toll in Kuwait was not completely known, but they got off easy with less than 10,000 slaughtered in the several months Iraq occupied Kuwait in order to steal their oil wells and force them to hate the United States for not helping Saddam murder more Iranians.

That said, I've been reading statistics on American Islamists, and almost every mosque boasts 10% who think America deserved what it got on 9/11 and would support more American killings by Islamists. The other 90% are not talking much, and I've heard exactly 2 of them condemn jihad outright, period. Many of the Muslims here hate us because we do not allow "honor killings" of women for any reason due to our Constitution and its amendments that clearly state women have equal rights. 

We do not have a society that is "shovel ready" for jihadists, and already, their 2% of the population is screaming for Sharia law to be instituted here to much resistance from people who believe in freedom for women and the Constitution of the United States.

So we're both partly right, and both partly wrong.

I'm flat out not willing to change the Constitution to accommodate less than equal rights for women, be they Christian, Jew, Islam, or other faith. What people practice in their homes short of murder is none of my business, but murder is just not a moot point over here. If they want to murder somebody for religious reasons, they should not have come here in the first place because they are every bit as dangerous as a cell member who took a final airplane ride and hijacked 4 of America's planes, killing every traveler on board. It is rumored they had a dozen flights ready to take down, but fortunately, Bush gave the order to down all flights as soon as he was told of the problem. So we'll never know if that rumor is true or not. I know there are still people grieving the loss of their loved ones on that horrible day.

We stayed in Germany over 50 years after WWII to ensure domestic tranquility in EU for all. We knew how bad it would be if we left the Middle East, but those of us saying so were drowned out by the likes of Jon Stewart, and all his press compatriots who hate Republicans so much they decided to destroy a President's credibility in a time of war and boost another President no matter what he did, how much he spent, how corrupt his entire administration was, and the list goes on.

My biggest point of angst is the continued lying to the public about Obama's doings being all of his predecessor's fault. His predecessor was merely handed a group of undone pieces of business overseas, and when we were attacked, realized how serious the problems that were ignored actually had been and went after our enemies by popular demand of every American from coast to coast who was not engaged in the anti-war screed group.

I'm sorry. Islam does not get a pass from me for looking the other way when hundreds, sometimes thousands of people root and cheer when they murder Christians by sawing off their heads slowly, who live within their borders and persuade people to accept the Prince of Peace.

Half their population are slaves, and they like it that way. They don't want to give up females being slaves, and they don't want them to get Christian notions in their heads which tells them that in Christ there is no east nor west.

We don't do that here.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 4, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...



No, you don't see the WB's beheading people because they are Americans, like American Muslims are Americans - and they all follow and believe in our laws and process' and rights.  On the other hand, you have Christians in Uganda - supported by at least one mainstream US megachurch is trying to make homosexuality an exacutable offense - whether it's execution by hanging, beheading, firing squad, electrocution or lethal injection - it's just as barbaric and just as dead.  I fully agree with you - even the most vile messengers have a right to spout their piece.




> "They" beheaded 18 Christians in Iraq last week because American Troops were taken out too soon by the government to appease the screamers in the American press who merely hated a President for doing what Congress told him to do--eliminate the threats wherever the facts found the Al Qaeda hiding out. When we won in Afghanistan, AlQaeda and Talibanis were jumbo jetted out of Kabul the same night as the defeat of Afghanistan. They landed in Baghdad, all 10 or 12 of them, full of Al Qaeda heartened by Saddam Hussein, who set up training camps so they could go back and make trouble for American troops, and who knows, possibly repeat a 9/11 terrorist plot from the Camp he established there for him.
> 
> Since the anti-war populist groups in America were so well-organized, they began screaming for Bush's head, demanding we leave the Middle East. Instead, our undercover operators followed the money trail to Baghdad, where Saddam was feathering the nest of Al Qaeda who not only took out the World Trade Center in New York, but also blew up as many American soldiers as they possibly could in Afghanistan with IEDs provided them by numerous "charities" in the Middle East who hate America for discouraging Muslims with nuclear weapons. Saddam's killing spree in 24 years totaled a minimum of 1,300,000 people, 900,000 of whom died in the 10-year war with Iran, 100,000+ who were Saddam's political enemies or had even listened to one who was, and 300,000 est. Kurdish. Some think half a million Kurds perished, but only 300,000 bodies were located. His toll in Kuwait was not completely known, but they got off easy with less than 10,000 slaughtered in the several months Iraq occupied Kuwait in order to steal their oil wells and force them to hate the United States for not helping Saddam murder more Iranians.



That's a whole 'nother topic in itself Becki - and a complicated one.  But still "they" are not the 1.6 billion muslims worldwide.  "They" are criminals and thugs like the South American drug cartels and militias.



> That said, I've been reading statistics on American Islamists, and almost every mosque boasts 10% who think America deserved what it got on 9/11 and would support more American killings by Islamists. The other 90% are not talking much, and I've heard exactly 2 of them condemn jihad outright, period. *Many of the Muslims here hate us because we do not allow "honor killings" of women for any reason due to our Constitution and its amendments that clearly state women have equal rights.
> *



I totally disagree with that Becki - I know of no Muslims here who support honor killings and would like to see some real statistics supporting your claims.  Every study I've seen has shown that the vast majority of Muslims in this country support our Constitutional rights, freedoms and laws and that they are no different then any other religious group in that regard.




> We do not have a society that is "shovel ready" for jihadists, and already,* their 2% of the population is screaming for Sharia law to be instituted* here to much resistance from people who believe in freedom for women and the Constitution of the United States.



I have not heard of any American Muslims "screaming for Sharia law to be instituted".  Do you have any statistics to support that claim?

In fact, the only substantial references I've seen to "sharia" is in the use of voluntary systems dealling with arbitration, marriage, financial transactions where the people involved desire to use religious principles rather than secular ones.  In that regard they are no different than Catholics or Jews who also make use of such systems.  In no case do they supersede state or federal law nor can they go against state or federal laws and they are typically not legally binding.  I see no issue with that because Constitutional law is always supreme.



> So we're both partly right, and both partly wrong.
> 
> I'm flat out not willing to change the Constitution to accommodate less than equal rights for women, be they Christian, Jew, Islam, or other faith. What people practice in their homes short of murder is none of my business, but murder is just not a moot point over here.



I agree.  I don't think anyone here would disagree.




> If they want to murder somebody for religious reasons, *they should not have come here in the first place *because they are every bit as dangerous as a cell member who took a final airplane ride and hijacked 4 of America's planes, killing every traveler on board. It is rumored they had a dozen flights ready to take down, but fortunately, Bush gave the order to down all flights as soon as he was told of the problem. So we'll never know if that rumor is true or not. I know there are still people grieving the loss of their loved ones on that horrible day.



Again - who's "they"?  Are you talking about all Muslims in America?  Any immigrant who commits a felony like murder, for ANY reason - is a murderer and a criminal.  There is no need to distinquish between religions on that point.



> We stayed in Germany over 50 years after WWII to ensure domestic tranquility in EU for all. We knew how bad it would be if we left the Middle East, but those of us saying so were drowned out by the likes of Jon Stewart, and all his press compatriots who hate Republicans so much they decided to destroy a President's credibility in a time of war and boost another President no matter what he did, how much he spent, how corrupt his entire administration was, and the list goes on.
> 
> My biggest point of angst is the continued lying to the public about Obama's doings being all of his predecessor's fault. His predecessor was merely handed a group of undone pieces of business overseas, and when we were attacked, realized how serious the problems that were ignored actually had been and went after our enemies by popular demand of every American from coast to coast who was not engaged in the anti-war screed group.
> 
> ...




I don't think any religion gets a free pass but I disagree with your generalizations there of Islam.  Perhaps we can agree to disagree?

I am also not convinced that staying in Afghanistan or Iraq would have made much of a difference - no one - not the Brits, the Soviets or us has ever held Afghanistan.  They are going to have to determine their own destiny and we'll have to look out for our own interests - just my opinion.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 7, 2013)

Sorry, the information may be dated beyond any expectation of keeping online more than a few years, and I can't locate it. I did find a more recent poll, but it explores other avenues of beliefs of Muslim-Americans but it, too, was taken a year ago, in 2012 by people most liberals have no use for, and does not have politically correct directions since they were taken by Q and A with no questions leading up to a skewed answer favoring liberalism. So you may dismiss it before reading. It's here: Guess who U.S. Muslims are voting for

 It answered some basic questions that are written at the website.

Here are some gleanings from it, and yes, I cherry-picked:



> Nearly half of 600 Muslim-American citizens polled who plan to vote in the 2012 presidential election believe parodies of Muhammad should be prosecuted criminally in the U.S. and one in eight say the offense is so serious violators should face the death penalty.
> 
> The results came in a grouondbreaking scientific poll by public-opinion research and media consulting company Wenzel Strategies, taken Oct 22-26, 2012, and carries a margin of error plus or minus 3.98 percentage points.
> 
> ...


 
 That's all I have to say on this matter, except to say the results were likely minimalized by people trying to say the right thing to sound good so other Americans would get off their case. 84% of muslims on one poll I didn't bring forward due to omitted pages from its main body said they had been attacked by unfriendly Americans just for being Muslims.


----------

